# making albino pied



## bladeblaster

Not wanting to hijack the thread about het pied and het albino I have started a new one.

It got me thinking about future breeding projects, I love albino pieds, and would like to make one from the base ingredients. I can't afford a visual pied, so would have to start with hets, could someone check the following breeding program for me and see if there are any obvious problems?

I stress that this is purely for the satisfaction of breeding my own albino pied, and is not a profit making plan so any money I make from selling off spring will be purely a bonus.

Ok start fund £800

I am hoping that this will get me the following 08's or 09's:-

0.1.0 visual albino
1.1.0 100% het pied

Ok step 1 breed the 2 het pieds to make a visual pied.

Assuming I get at least 1 male pied.

Step 2
visual albino x visual pied to produce 100% het albino pieds.

Step 3

Visual pied x 100% het albino pied
Visual albino x 100% het albino pied

from these parings I would hopefully get some pieds het albino, and albinos het pied. However I wouldn't know which were het so I would need to breed these back to visuals. Once I had proven this I could put those together to make an Albino pied.

I know thats about 12 years work, but should it in theory work?

Cheers.


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu

bladeblaster said:


> Not wanting to hijack the thread about het pied and het albino I have started a new one.
> 
> It got me thinking about future breeding projects, I love albino pieds, and would like to make one from the base ingredients. I can't afford a visual pied, so would have to start with hets, could someone check the following breeding program for me and see if there are any obvious problems?
> 
> I stress that this is purely for the satisfaction of breeding my own albino pied, and is not a profit making plan so any money I make from selling off spring will be purely a bonus.
> 
> Ok start fund £800
> 
> I am hoping that this will get me the following 08's or 09's:-
> 
> 0.1.0 visual albino
> 1.1.0 100% het pied
> 
> Ok step 1 breed the 2 het pieds to make a visual pied.
> 
> Assuming I get at least 1 male pied.
> 
> Step 2
> visual albino x visual pied to produce 100% het albino pieds.
> 
> Step 3
> 
> Visual pied x 100% het albino pied
> Visual albino x 100% het albino pied
> 
> from these parings I would hopefully get some pieds het albino, and albinos het pied. However I wouldn't know which were het so I would need to breed these back to visuals. Once I had proven this I could put those together to make an Albino pied.
> 
> I know thats about 12 years work, but should it in theory work?
> 
> Cheers.



First off, by the pairing you're making, I'd say you're almost beating around the bush and not aiming for Albino Pieds!

The easiest route for Albino Pieds would be to breed Visual Albino x Visual Pied, all offspring will be 100% Double Het Albino and Pied, breed these together to produce the Albino Pied in a 1/16 chance. From acquiring the Pied and Albino as hatchlings, you're looking at 6+ years on average to produce them.


----------



## wozza_t

Akua_Ko_Nalu said:


> First off, by the pairing you're making, I'd say you're almost beating around the bush and not aiming for Albino Pieds!
> 
> The easiest route for Albino Pieds would be to breed Visual Albino x Visual Pied, all offspring will be 100% Double Het Albino and Pied, breed these together to produce the Albino Pied in a 1/16 chance. From acquiring the Pied and Albino as hatchlings, you're looking at 6+ years on average to produce them.


But this will cost you about £1200 more.
It might be worth just getting your het peids first, and breed those to get a visual, you may then be able to buy a visual albino alot cheaper in 3 years or so.
Your theory will work though, good luck.


----------



## Blackecho

bladeblaster said:


> Ok start fund £800
> 
> I am hoping that this will get me the following 08's or 09's:-
> 
> 0.1.0 visual albino
> 1.1.0 100% het pied
> 
> Ok step 1 breed the 2 het pieds to make a visual pied.
> 
> Assuming I get at least 1 male pied.


I would just make the pied first as you're only likely to get one and then buy the opposite albino. In 3 years time they'll be fairly cheap to get an older one anyway.


----------



## alan1

thats assuming the "100%" het pieds are "100%", if they`r not, u`ve wasted years. . if it was me, i`d get a 08/09 albino girl, grow her on for 2 years, THEN, get a hatchling male pied (should be a bit cheaper by then). . OR. . buy some 09 double hets


----------



## bladeblaster

Akua_Ko_Nalu said:


> First off, by the pairing you're making, I'd say you're almost beating around the bush and not aiming for Albino Pieds!
> 
> The easiest route for Albino Pieds would be to breed Visual Albino x Visual Pied, all offspring will be 100% Double Het Albino and Pied, breed these together to produce the Albino Pied in a 1/16 chance. From acquiring the Pied and Albino as hatchlings, you're looking at 6+ years on average to produce them.


1/16 odds are not good though I could be pairing them for years without producing an albino pied.

Blackecho think your prob right make the pied first before getting an albino.

Unless I could pick up a visual albino het pied.


----------



## Blackecho

Good luck whatever you decide, I was seriously thinking about this route last year, still might at some point.


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu

bladeblaster said:


> 1/16 odds are not good though I could be pairing them for years without producing an albino pied.
> 
> Blackecho think your prob right make the pied first before getting an albino.
> 
> Unless I could pick up a visual albino het pied.


Fair enough, but you will also take as you say, around 12 years going your route for slightly better odds.


----------



## bladeblaster

Akua_Ko_Nalu said:


> Fair enough, but you will also take as you say, around 12 years going your route for slightly better odds.


Yes you are right about the time but 1/4 is considerably better odds than 1/16. However, assuming I had enough viable candidates, whilst going the lower odds route, I would also pair the hets to try and 'hit the odds'. That way if I get there early doing that then its a bonus, but I havent wasted 2 or 3 seasons banking on luck.


----------



## Ssthisto

bladeblaster said:


> Step 3
> 
> Visual pied x 100% het albino pied
> Visual albino x 100% het albino pied
> 
> from these parings I would hopefully get some pieds het albino, and albinos het pied. However I wouldn't know which were het so I would need to breed these back to visuals. Once I had proven this I could put those together to make an Albino pied.


But you'd have to keep EVERY visual offspring you produced to test out the genetics - you've only got a 25% chance per offspring of getting a visual that is ACTUALLY het for the trait you want *plus* the 1 in 4 chance of getting a visual from your Pied het Albino X Albino het Pied ... that's STILL a 1 in 16 chance, but you've got more testing to find out which of your possible hets are ACTUAL hets before you get your Albino Pied offspring . And you could waste a lot of years and a lot of cages....

I would save the number of cages and keep at least 2 het Pied Albino males and EVERY het Pied Albino female you produce - 1-in-16 per egg odds isn't so bad if you're producing 30-40 eggs a year....


----------



## bladeblaster

Ssthisto said:


> But you'd have to keep EVERY visual offspring you produced to test out the genetics - you've only got a 25% chance per offspring of getting a visual that is ACTUALLY het for the trait you want *plus* the 1 in 4 chance of getting a visual from your Pied het Albino X Albino het Pied ... that's STILL a 1 in 16 chance, but you've got more testing to find out which of your possible hets are ACTUAL hets before you get your Albino Pied offspring . And you could waste a lot of years and a lot of cages....
> 
> I would save the number of cages and keep at least 2 het Pied Albino males and EVERY het Pied Albino female you produce - 1-in-16 per egg odds isn't so bad if you're producing 30-40 eggs a year....


Hmmmm yes thats a good point.


----------



## ladybird

The quickest way would be to buy a visual pied and a visual albino, breed them, then breed the offspring together. Even quicker, you might be able to buy double hets somewhere, maybe imported from America (e.g. through CaseyM here, she sometimes imports from Mike Cole who has fantastic animals)


----------



## bladeblaster

ladybird said:


> The quickest way would be to buy a visual pied and a visual albino, breed them, then breed the offspring together. Even quicker, you might be able to buy double hets somewhere, maybe imported from America (e.g. through CaseyM here, she sometimes imports from Mike Cole who has fantastic animals)


The thing is producing from the base ingredients was part of the attraction of the project. I mean it would prob take the best part of 10 years, the easiest way would be to save up for a few years and buy one, but it sort of defeats the object if you know what I mean.


----------



## oakelm

bladeblaster said:


> The thing is producing from the base ingredients was part of the attraction of the project. I mean it would prob take the best part of 10 years, the easiest way would be to save up for a few years and buy one, but it sort of defeats the object if you know what I mean.


You sound like me, I want to produce my own albinos, caramel albinos and spider albinos. I know I could go out and buy a pair of spider het albino, cost a bit but could be done but I want to play the long game so have my het albinos and my normal spiders (on the look out for a pair of het caramel albinos). So in a few generations I will have what I want but I will have produced them and seen them grow and been the big kid at hatching time waiting to see what I have. I think it adds to the fun of having ball pythons to take something that looks so normal and producing beautiful snakes from them.
Just give yourself more than one project so you wont be just twiddling your thumbs waiting for your snakes to be big enough to breed. Good luck with the project.


----------



## Toonami

Albino pieds are my aim to, though im starting with all 100% hets, from reputable breeders, just to make sure i do get 100% hets. still have to get a female het pied and getting the male het albino and male het pied next month, it is very exiting

Good luck to you
Natalie


----------



## bladeblaster

cool good luck : victory:


----------



## oakelm

Toonami said:


> Albino pieds are my aim to, though im starting with all 100% hets, from reputable breeders, just to make sure i do get 100% hets. still have to get a female het pied and getting the male het albino and male het pied next month, it is very exiting
> 
> Good luck to you
> Natalie


Thats it i will have to get some het pieds too and we can make it into a very long race to see who can breed the first albino pied :2thumb:


----------



## Rain

Albino pieds are one of the dream snakes of my OH too.
Should have Double hets this year, keeping 1.1 or 1.2 back and selling the rest on, then it's the waiting game of getting them up to weight and breeding.
Then onto axanthic pieds and desert ghost pieds


----------



## smart1

your not looking at a vast amout to get an adult albino and an adult pied anyway, 3k... maybe 
still looking at a few years to get the hets up size ,and then a 1 in 16 , but it would be well worth the wait ...better in my eyes to wait a few years rather than silly years .as i bet by then everyone and his nan will have one ....
what sort of price do albino pieds go for anyway????????????:2thumb:


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu

smart1 said:


> your not looking at a vast amout to get an adult albino and an adult pied anyway, 3k... maybe
> still looking at a few years to get the hets up size ,and then a 1 in 16 , but it would be well worth the wait ...better in my eyes to wait a few years rather than silly years .as i bet by then everyone and his nan will have one ....
> what sort of price do albino pieds go for anyway????????????:2thumb:


$15k.


----------



## chrisgard

ill have some 100% het pied 50% het albino eggs cooking in a month or so, i will be selling them all


----------



## Mik3F

Mate this thread is over a year old


----------



## chrisgard

nothin like a little advert to refresh peoples memory:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## alan1

Mik3F said:


> Mate this thread is over a year old


brought to the top again, and turned into a 'for sale' thread
a good bit of lateral thinking :2thumb:


----------



## cornmorphs

Mik3F said:


> Mate this thread is over a year old


 on the brightside, thats one down 11 to go :2thumb:


----------

